# ASUS P5LD2-TVM SE/S usb 2.0 Port?



## Fabian Frank (11. November 2007)

Hallo,

habe ein Problem mit meinem Mainboard ASUS P5LD2-TVM SE/S.
Und zwar kann dies ja bis zu 8 USB-Ports 2.0 supporten, jedoch habe ich da definitiv kein 2.0.
Wenn ich den IPOD synchronisiere, dauert das bei mir ungefähr doppelt so lange wie bei meinem Kumpel.
Ich hab den 2.0 Treiber installiert, regen tut sich jedoch nichts. Alles ist langsam, von externer Festplatte über Ipod etc...

Wisst ihr vlt, wie ich des beheben kann?

Danke.

Grüße,
Fabi


----------



## Raubkopierer (11. November 2007)

Naja. Die Geräte müssen USB2 unterstützen. Am besten sogar USB 2.0 Highspeed (erkennt man am Logo) damit die vollen 480MBit/s genutzt werden können. Und natürlich muss USB2 entsprechend aktiviert sein (ebenfalls am besten auf Highspeed) und die Treiber müssen stimmen.


----------



## Fabian Frank (27. November 2007)

hm, alles klar. Des Prob ist halt nur, dass mein Ipod bei meinem Kumpel schneller synchronisiert werden kann als bei mir


----------



## Raubkopierer (27. November 2007)

Ich sagte ja auch, dass USB Highspeed im Bios aktiviert sein muss. Schau am besten mal nach


----------

